# Introducing Arson



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Home after a trip to The Inferno to pick up our new little addition Southern Inferno's Arson!

It was a good thing we went down and came back when we did there was a tractor-trailer fire southbound and traffic was backed up for miles! I guess that's to be expected in The Inferno!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

OMG he is just the cutest little thing! I wanna play with him


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

What a gorgeous pup he's quite the little head turner. I love his eyes too there beautiful.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh man! What a good looking dog!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

what a nice little guy!!!!!!!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks guys, he has been an absolute perfect pup so far. He is super sweet, and has a great little confident (but not overly cocky) personality. Paul(my fiance) and Arson seem to be bonding nicely...they are both curled up on the floor napping together LOL!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Arson is way too cute!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats! What a beauty!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Very cute pup! Making me want a Southern Inferno pup more and more!!


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow, thats a great looking puppy!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I LOVE his dogs! Congrats on the new pup what a cutie!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Congrats, he is adorable!!


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats! He's one handsome little guy.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

lol i've been watching that litter since they were first posted as pics up on their site  
I want a tight OFRN and Southern Inferno Kennels are very cool nice people


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Man he makes some red dogs. I just lovee them!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*the only thing...*

the only thing wrong with him I see is LOTS OF KISSES FROM MEEE!!!! XOXOXOXOX!!!:woof:


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

wow. beautiful. whats the info on his bloodline?


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

He looks great! Looks a lot like ziggy.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

WOW, that is a nice dog. I love red dogs nails.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

cutest thing ive seen all week, honestly


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Chinadog said:


> wow. beautiful. whats the info on his bloodline?


Thanks he is a Pyro x Legacy pup.



Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> He looks great! Looks a lot like ziggy.


He does look a lot like him (red/rednose), but I think Arson will be a little bit bigger then Ziggi.


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice looking Pup! Very nice pedigree.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

O man that pup is gorgeous !! I'm looking forward to watching him grow ...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Sydney, I soooo want an Southern Inferno pup. Such great looking dogs. CoNGRATS on your new pup, Arson is gorgeous.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

He's a sharp lookin pup!!! Can't wait to watch him grow!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh wow, congrats Kristin! Gotta love a red dog... especially an Inferno dog!


----------



## Money&Isabelle (Feb 21, 2010)

good looking doggi!


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

It was a pleasure to have you and your fiance come visit. Great meeting Sydney as well, she is a beauty. 

Glad yall avoided that mess on 85, and thanks for all the pics already I really appreciate the updates.  Give Arsan a belly rub for me.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

What a beautiful puppy I love that color


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

that is one "Hot" red dog!!!

lovin that pupper!!!


----------

